# Why is my phone taking up so much ram with hardly any apps open?



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

http://db.tt/uLRfJRhy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cupfulloflol (Dec 15, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> http://db.tt/uLRfJRhy
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That isn't showing all of your apps that you have in memory, just the ones you have personally opened recently (hence the recents button). Perhaps some widgets, your launcher, a keyboard, and many other things (including some under the hood stuff) are probably populating your RAM in addition to the reddit app.

To see what is actually in your memory, settings > apps > running (tab at top).


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

For me that ram value on the recents screen is never accurate. Go into your app settings and swipe over to running apps. I trust that ram value more, and you will see every app that is holding onto ram, and click cached processes to see even more. Unless your phone gets sluggish, ignore the ram. Android should be allotting ram to an app that needs it and releasing it from apps that are not in use.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

Android loads apps in ram in anticipation of their use. That way they open very quickly when needed. It will remove anything it places in ram if something you do requires more ram.

Good luck


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

unused ram is wasted ram


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

yarly said:


> unused ram is wasted ram


QFT


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

yarly said:


> unused ram is wasted ram


 I read your post months ago about this and was about to ask where's Yarly to talk about RAM.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I read your post months ago about this and was about to ask where's Yarly to talk about RAM.


Oh yeah, I should go dig that up again, assuming I can find what topic it was in. It's annoying the forum doesnt make it easy to find your own content after a certain amount of time.


----------

